# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ndihme ne access

## Shaban Abazi

Pershendetje te gjitheve ne forum. Jeni duke bere nje pune te shkelqyer duke dhene ndihme rrethe programimit.
Une e kam nje pyetje : e kam nje databaze ne access, dhe ne nje formular e kam nje combo box. Nese e dhena e shenuar ne combo box nuk gjendet me klikim te dyfisht e hapi nje formular tjeter per ta plotesuar ate te dhene. Po kur e mbylli formularin , nuk me paraqitet ajo e dhene ne combo boxin qe gjendet ne formularin tjeter. 
Pra, nese ndokush e ka ndonje shembull se si te barten te dhenat nga nje formular ne combo boxin e formularit tjeter, ju lutem e postoni ate.
E vlersoje ndihmen Tuaj.

----------

